# Allloy or carbon post I my new VaMoots Compact?



## MichaelW (Mar 17, 2008)

I have a two post that will work in my VaMoots Compact that I am currently building. One of the post is a Thomson Elite and the other is a Titec carbon post. I am making due until I get a Ti post that I will later replace this post that I will ride in the mean time.

This is my first Ti road bike and I have ridden carbon for the last 7 yrs. and it has Thomson in it.

All information would be helpful.

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

Id go with a ti post or carbon. The carbon will look pretty sweet for now. either way its a sweeeeeeeeeet bike. As far as ride qualties and if theres any difference at all itll most likely depend on how much post you have sticking out


----------

